# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  La desalinizadora Águilas-Guadalentín suministrará agua el próximo otoño

## sergi1907

La planta desalinizadora Águilas-Guadalentín comenzará a suministrar agua el próximo otoño, según confirmó Manuel Soler, presidente de la Comunidad de Regantes de Lorca, que será uno de los organismos usuarios del agua desalada.

Soler, también candidato a la alcaldía del municipio de Lorca por el PSOE, explicó ayer que la planta «no estará en disposición de suministrar agua hasta pasado el próximo verano» al regadío consolidado.

Mientras tanto, a las zonas más lejanas de la balsa reguladora, ubicada en Cerro Colorao, el agua no llegará aproximadamente hasta finales de año.

El presidente de los comuneros lorquino dijo también que los retrasos en la puesta en servicio de la planta «no preocupan», ya que las disponibilidades de agua de los regantes lorquinos en la actualidad garantizan el abastecimiento para casi todo el año hidrológico. Según informó Manuel Soler, las obras de la planta están ejecutadas al 98% y solo resta para su puesta en marcha la instalación de una línea eléctrica que abastecerá el 80% de su funcionamiento. También se tiene que instalar un colector que llevará la salmuera al mar. El proyecto de este colector ha sido modificado por problemas medioambientales para no perjudicar las praderas de posidonias. Capacidad La planta desalinizadora Águilas-Guadalentín, que ha tenido un coste de 239 millones de euros, producirá 70 hectómetros cúbicos de agua para riego y abastecimiento, diez más de los inicialmente previstos.

Del total de su producción, 57 hectómetros cúbicos serán para riego y 13 para abastecimiento urbano, y el agua que se obtenga de la misma servirá para abastecer a las comunidades de regantes de Lorca, Águilas y Puerto Lumbreras, así como para la comunidad del municipio almeriense de Pulpí.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=19914

----------


## No Registrado

Excelente noticia.

Es el futuro en gran parte. No queda otra.

----------


## cantarin

> Excelente noticia.
> 
> Es el futuro en gran parte. No queda otra.


Hola Compis

Ciertamente es una excelente noticia y como tu has dicho, has dado en el calvo amigo no registado. 

El futuro en gran parte va a tener que ser desalada si se quiere mantener ese ritmo de crecimiento y regadios. Cada vez llueve menos según demuestran las estadisticas, y cada vez hay mas regadios, pues las cuentas no cuadran, y la única forma de cuadrarlas es a base de agua desalada, porque el Tajo ha quedado demostrado que no da para más le gusten o no a los políticos.

un saludo.

----------

